# Flat Band Lines



## Steve64 (Jun 28, 2016)

Can anyone tell me why (on occasion) a chart will do something like below?
Yellow = afterhours trading for JPM and the upper/lower bands are quite "flat" but nothing unusual about the volume or MACD indicators. Just curious what's happening as typically the upper/lower bands would be a lot more jagged.


----------

